# Annabelle's What If Thread!



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is Anna's what if thread! 
What if she's bred? :lol:
At first I thought this doe was a cystic ovaries doe, we had the hardest time getting her bred! Took 4 trys, but now I think she is bred because she has a little udder! If she is bred , she will be due around the beginning of October. Will get the exact date a little later  
First pic is of buck that she is bred to
other pics are of her
Soooooo,
IF she's bred...
what colors?
How many? ( she had 2 as an FF )
Boys or girls?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay! I like Anna! I hope she's bred! I bet her babies will be super cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Yay! I like Anna! I hope she's bred! I bet her babies will be super cute!


Lol, any guesses ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , Anna is gorgeous and the buck is flipping colorful to say the 
least , lolol. Your going to have some seriously colorful babies 
Watch you get all solid colored babies , lol.

I'll put in my guess later , gotta think about this


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , Anna is gorgeous and the buck is flipping colorful to say the
> least , lolol. Your going to have some seriously colorful babies
> Watch you get all solid colored babies , lol.
> 
> I'll put in my guess later , gotta think about this


Yeah, my mom joked that they're gonna come out albinos and we'll have to call them the 3 blind goats :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmmm, let's see.....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The picture are so far... Can't you get closer!!!! Hahaha


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He is so handsome! I love Anna's spots.

I'm guessing she has two. A solid black boy with maybe a little white on the nose and a brown spotted girl.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm....I'm guessing a almost all white buckling with a little black or brown, and a tri colored doeling 

....and both are gonna be really cute


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Lol, just noticed my 'buckling' is the exact opposite of MylieD's 'buckling'! :lol:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's funny! I almost said a tri colored doeling too, but I didn't know if that was possible unless one of the parents were, so I went with the safer bet. ;-) Watch her really have one now.

And now that I look closer, it does look like the buck has some brown on his butt.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going with one buck one doe, tricolor flashy for one and two color spots on the other!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Quint bucks.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sextuplet bucks


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You guys! :lol: I'm hoping for at least one boy anyways :lol: Somebodys already reserved a wether


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Two spotted bucklings, one brown and white, one tri. Both unbearably cute. Buyers knocking down your door.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well if you have 6 one might live:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Well if you have 6 one might live:lol:


Oh that's just great Margaret...real great :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And if the others die they'll make good fertilizer and you won't have to feed them


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> And if the others die they'll make good fertilizer and you won't have to feed them


Really!? That's sooooo harsh! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Look on the bright side of everything:lol:
And anyway, what else did you want to do with dead goats?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Look on the bright side of everything:lol:
> And anyway, what else did you want to do with dead goats?


I don't like your predictions :shades: :lol: I shun you! :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Why thank you very much Lindsey, my predictions were right........................................................once......................................................................I think............................maybe.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Why thank you very much Lindsey, my predictions were right........................................................once......................................................................I think............................maybe.


And what prediction would that be? :shades:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't remember


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> I can't remember


:doh: I think you're sanity traveled right past earth to the sun and burned up :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well wherever it is it's not coming back.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

MylieD said:


> That's funny! I almost said a tri colored doeling too, but I didn't know if that was possible unless one of the parents were, so I went with the safer bet. ;-) Watch her really have one now.
> 
> And now that I look closer, it does look like the buck has some brown on his butt.


Hope she does have Tri!  And yup, that's what made me guess a Tri....well....maybe it was more I LOVE colorful goats


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Annabelle is beautiful.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

glndg said:


> Two spotted bucklings, one brown and white, one tri. Both unbearably cute. Buyers knocking down your door.


Have to revise this -- looked at the buck again. Those look like moonspots on his rump! So add moonspots to the two bucklings.:leap: They will be gorgeous.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Annabelle is due the 27th of September !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , I have my guesses  Im thinking triplet does , two of them looking like their daddy and one exactly like their momma 

Guess number two: quads , three does one buck , two girls solid with white spots on top of their heads , the other doe speckled with two white legs  And the buckling , just like daddy 

Guess number three : twin does , speckled like daddy with a big white spot ontop of their heads


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Guess 1: 2 boys
Guess 2: 3 boys
Guess 3: 4 boys
All of them looking exactly the same


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah come on Margaret , thats too safe a bet ! lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

O.K fine. New guess: 4 boys and one DOA girl........................
Jk Lindsey, I hope you get twin doelings that look like their daddy


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

guess #5: 2 girls that look like their daddy and 1 boy that look like Anna
Btw, I LOVE the sire, he's gorgeous


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

margaret said:


> o.k fine. New guess: 4 boys and one doa girl........................:d
> jk lindsey, i hope you get twin doelings that look like their daddy


Margaret :GAAH::GAAH:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Laura :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm guessing...

2 boys and 1 girl, one of them looking like Annabelle with moonspots, and the other looking like their dad. The girl will be black and white with brown flecks and moonspots


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to say a single doe, show me pictures when you see feet :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm going to say a single doe, show me pictures when you see feet :lol:


Nooooooooooo! :lol: Has to be at least one boy ! lol


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't worry Laura, Meg is just as mean or worse to me than she is to you and she is my best friend, she annoys people she loves.

My guess
Quads on the 25th, 2 does, one like daddy, one like mamma, and two bucks like mamma.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's how it works, you and I both know that! :lol: You hope for one and are stuck with the other, she isn't very big either, that's how I always guess with my mares, the fillies are always smaller. 
But she'll betray you, and give you the ugliest doe you've ever seen, just because you wanted a cute little buck kid to wether :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's how it works, you and I both know that! :lol: You hope for one and are stuck with the other, she isn't very big either, that's how I always guess with my mares, the fillies are always smaller.
> But she'll betray you, and give you the ugliest doe you've ever seen, just because you wanted a cute little buck kid to wether :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


eeeeeeeehhhhhhh, she's pretty wide :chin: I'll get you a pic...brb


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I want video of you helping her kid and her trying to get away!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pics...I'm almost positive she was bigger this morning :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> I want video of you helping her kid and her trying to get away!


Annabelle's thoughts on that :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, she is wide!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Wow, she is wide!


Yeah, you should see her waddle around the pen :lol:
I'm thinking she's gonna go early :chin:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Careful, you might end up on "goat light savings time"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Eh, she's not quite as big as my doe due in December... :chin: Single kid, that is all... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, she's not quite as big as my doe due in December... :chin: Single kid, that is all... :lol:


You're not helping :doh: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Single hermie, the rest is hay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But it could be true  And you know.... I have an Annabelle too... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahahaha, Emma you crack me up!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

emzi00 said:


> single hermie, the rest is hay.


lol!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Single hermie, the rest is hay.


I actually wouldn't be surprised with that :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm looking at Annabelle waddling around the pen right now :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Fat does are funny:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She is laying in the shade now :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

i guess her belly is too heavy:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well it's pretty hot out :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

SURPRISE! :stars: :birthday:
Annabelle had 3 gorgeous kids last night ! 
2 boys and 1 girl!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Yay! Congrats! They're super cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh my! So flipping cute I can't stand it! Congrats!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys The girl is the 1 laying down


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Which is the doe? Is it the brown and white? Cuz if so I want her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yup.. I want her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yup.. I want her!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> ...


:lol: She's the only one who doesn't scream when you pick her up lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh they are so awesome!! 

Take me to the hospital I just overdosed on cute and flashy at the same time!

Did anyone guess right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That's because she wants you to send her to me!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Those are some seriously fancy kids! You keeping them? If not you should have no problem finding great homes!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Oh they are so awesome!!
> 
> Take me to the hospital I just overdosed on cute and flashy at the same time!
> 
> Did anyone guess right?


I guessed right on the triplets and 2 boys and 1 girl but I don't think anybody guessed tri-color for any of them :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's because she wants you to send her to me!!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> ...


Ok, I'll trade you for your Nubian buck :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Those are some seriously fancy kids! You keeping them? If not you should have no problem finding great homes!


We're contemplating keeping a wether...but one of boys already has a home


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, I'll trade you for your Nubian buck :lol:




Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I guessed right on the triplets and 2 boys and 1 girl but I don't think anybody guessed tri-color for any of them :lol:


Congratulations! Beautiful babies! Just gorgeous!

A few of us did say Tri! ( Back on the first two pages.)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> I'm going with one buck one doe, tricolor flashy for one and two color spots on the other!


I was only off by one one buckling......I should win a baby!!!!

With free delivery too!! Hahahaha


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Any moon spots? I bet there are! Look closely.

I had a buckling born with similar coloration ( broken buckskin). He had a few moon spots on his rump. Even the vet ( who doesn't really like small-breed goats) thought he was extremely cute. 

The sire of your kids looks like he has moon spots on his rump, so I'm betting you'll find a few.

Chadwick, you said tri for one. I only thought two bucklings, but said spotted and tri so I win too!

Here's the deal....Chadwick wins a buckling, I win the doeling.  Right?? Okay??!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

My doeling! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Now THAT is cuteness overload!! Congratulations!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My doeling! Lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> ...


Oh, okay. You did call her first.:mecry:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol we can share! I'll take her on the weekends 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes I agree with glnd, glnd and happy Cali get co-ownership of a buck and the doe so they don't get lonely when the other has the doe...then I get the other buckling! It's a perfect solution.....now we just gotta call that person who thought they were getting a buckling......


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

glndg said:


> Any moon spots? I bet there are! Look closely.
> 
> I had a buckling born with similar coloration ( broken buckskin). He had a few moon spots on his rump. Even the vet ( who doesn't really like small-breed goats) thought he was extremely cute.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking there's some too just haven't looked closely enough yet lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , how adorable  Talk about color , WOW :fireworks:

Congratulations :hugs::stars::wahoo: 

How is momma Annabelle doing ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way too cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Skyla and Laura!  Annabelle's doing great, passed afterbirth, and loves her kids


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great ! You have some real beauties there


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, day 2 Babies are running around, nursing, and being adorable! 
I have to say, I think these guys top the cuteness chart of all the kids that were born here this year lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update, all kids are doing well , got disbudded the other day and we have decided to name the boy with the most white, Olaf  Cause he likes warm hugs :lol:


----------

